
Ask HN: Can't reply to comments? - quizbiz
I seem unable to reply to comments. Is it just me?
======
pg
You can't reply to comments that are over 45 days old (replying to old
comments was popular with spammers), and there is a delay before the reply
link appears on deeply nested comments, in order to create drag on flamewars.

------
allenbrunson
there are any number of reasons you might not be able to respond to a comment.
if a submission gets killed, further comments on it are usually not allowed.
as a thread gets more deeply nested, there is a delay before the reply link
appears, which is to give people time to cool down before saying things they
might regret. pg is constantly tinkering with the system, so there may be
other reasons i'm not yet aware of.

in other words, just be cool and observe. there's usually a good reason for
most site behaviors, but it will be a lot more subtle than you're used to, and
not spelled out as explicitly as you might have expected. that's pg's way.

------
andrewljohnson
Maybe not just you, but not me.

~~~
andrewljohnson
I can even respond to myself.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Over and over.

